

Google Weather for Emacs - mahmud
http://julien.danjou.info/google-weather-el.html

======
nkassis
This is awesome, I'm this ( ) close to just switching from gnome to emacs only
:)

------
dimitar
This is cool, but also check out google-maps-el, from his website.

------
xtacy
What's the colour scheme in the screenshot? It looks nice.

~~~
11181514
It looks like tangotango:

<http://github.com/juba/color-theme-tangotango>

------
mark_l_watson
I installed Julien's google-maps-el a while back - very fun and cool. I'll
probably install this also.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I don't use org-mode. I installed google-weather as per the instructions, but
it is not clear how to run it separately from org-mode.

------
almost
Good stuff! Straight to my .emacs :)

------
duck
Is there a vim version?

------
RBerenguel
Amazing work Julien. Thanks!

------
junkbit
Ctrl-W Ctrl-E Ctrl-A Ctrl-T Ctrl-H Ctrl-E Ctrl-R

